# WHY BUY ANYTHING ELSE BESIDES TIKKA?



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

i just slod my a-bolt for a 3rd tikka rifle. and once again this tikka puts holes in holes at 100yards. ive always owned remington, browning, weatherby, ect, but since ive started buying tikka, i cannot see a reason to buy anything else. these beretta rifles are amazing right from the box. seems 5 out of 10 shooters at range are all shooting tikka's and doing the same. i hate to see 1 rifle mfr take over, but if browning and remington, do not keep up with this tikka, everyone will be shooting a tikka in future. am i just lucky getting 3 tikkas to shoot so darn well?


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

yes


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Why not a Tikka? My preferrences are for controlled round feeding, a blade ejector, a 3 position saftey, field strippable bolt, and a stock with different dimentions and far better construction (synthetic). Winchester 70 in a McMillan or HS Precision or a Kimber Montana are more to my liking. Accuracy is no issue with any of these from 223 to 375 H&H.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

SLG said:


> seems 5 out of 10 shooters at range are all shooting tikka's and doing the same.


and the other half seems to be savages


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Too bad all rifles, shotguns, pellet guns and just about everything else we use is already going into the crapper pipe because of places like Wal-Mart selling guns and forcing companies like Remington and such to make their rifles with less care and cheaper materials than they did 30 years ago. And for what, a little more money in their pockets... Bah.

Anywho... Yeah I like Tikka, my friend has one and it's never let him down to outshoot just about anyone at the range and in the field. Good guns... good guns...


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

IS THE TIKKA MADE IN THE USA??? PERSONALLY I TRY TO BUY AMERICAN WHENEVER POSSIBLE :******: SEEMS PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS COMPLAINING ABOUT THE OVERSEAS PRODUCTS COMING TO AMERICA, BUT THEY DON'T SUPPORT AMERICAN BASED PRODUCTS THAT ARE OUT THERE. SURE THE BERETTA HAS GOTTEN A LOT OF HOOP LA IN THE HUNTING WORLD: "KILLS MORE TURKEYS"!!!! LAA DEE DAA!!!
MY NEPHEW KILLS TURKEYS WITH SINGLE SHOT 20 GA. ,, WHY I GOT A SINGLE BARREL STEVENS 30 INCH BARREL MADE IN THE 1950'S THAT WILL BUST TURKEYS EVERY TIME...

MAYBE THE TIKKI SHOOTS SO WELL BECAUSE THE "SHOOTER" SHOOTS SO WELL :


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Baretta rifles


 ?????? arn't Tikka made by Saco?


----------



## drhunter (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree. Bought a varmint in .223 last year, punches single holes all day long. My A Bolt is going away this spring for a Tikka in .308. Definitely a convert. I've never seen the magic in a model 70 or 700, and if I can buy a tack driver for around $500, that's where my money's going.

Plus, it's got a removable clip and 70 degree bolt throw! That's why I got the A Bolt in the first place.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

SLG,

Reread Horsager's post, and add a ditto for me! I couldn't of said it any better!

I will just add that there is a lot more to a good HUNTING rifle than just accuracy. For a rifle that will be carried in the mud and the blood and the beer, reliability is much more important. Thus, the DESIGN of a rifle is most important. Not to say accuracy is NOT important, but a HUNTING rifle requires more than that. Acceptable accuracy for a HUNTING rifle might vary depending on how it will be used, but I think a 1 MOA rifle is definitely more than acceptable for most situations. However, ALL of my Model 70 Classics hover around the 1/2 MOA mark. These rifles are several 7mm magnums on up to a 300 Weatherby. 'Course if you're a heater hunter, or a PD shooter, or whatever else, your requirements may be different! I still favor 700's and 40X's for my PD rifles.

Tikka is owned by Sako. Sako is owned by Beretta. Got that!  A Tikka is not a Sako. A Sako is not a Beretta. A Tikka is not a Beretta. A Beretta is not a Tikka. Etc.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Hosager you pretty much hit the nail as why I do not like them as well. :thumb:


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

i can see 50/50 on my tikka post, just like the range, 50% shooters seems to have tikka's now. i like mine. would not have sold other 3 rifles if they did not shoot and feel so well. and a reply to mudstud comment " takes alot more than accuracy to make a good hunting rifle" .......your right, thats why i bought tikka's!!! got the whole package. and as far as " not made in usa" true!, though alot of my personal stuff are, just not my rifles. i can live with that. and for the posts that mentioned buy usa only? , maybe you should take a look at the back of you monitor your reading this post on! where is it made?  of coarse this is just my opinion!!!


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I too am with Horsager, couldn't have said it any better myself. :beer:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I shoot a 25-06 T3. I do like the gun and have had no problems with it. I do 99% of my deer hunting by walking. We hunt a lot of tall grass and sloughs, if you do the same you know the dust, grim, and debree that can build up in the gun. I have had no problems with it ejecting, placing, closing, bolt probs, trigger probs, stock probs, or any other prob you can get. And this was after putting 5 boxes though it to get it set just right and to get myself acclimated to the gun. Cleaning the gun is easy. Much easier then the two older Remingtons I use to have. For the money I think it is a good gun. But there are many types of guns out there some just hold up better then others. I see here that this guy just would like to show how much he likes this gun and he's now getting creamed for it. Is he not able to give his own feeling's or is it that some guys on here just rule the site? As I said I have had nothing but good to say about my T3. The reasons I picked up my T3 mostly come as weight and cost. It was the only light gun that I found that fit to my shoulder with no problems and I could carry all day. Yes it might be a bit cheaper made and not as shanzy as some other guns, but I don't think they intended (or most gun makers) for these guns to have hundreds of rounds shot though it every couple months or so. If you put live rounds in it and pull the trigger won't it go boom? Does it matter how it goes boom as long as it does it and the bullet hits the target? If that is the case then go get a custom gun...but for us who cannot afford to drop big money for just the gun (not the scope) are suppose to not hunt? I would rather have a gun that is has sound construction and is accurate over a gun that I paid a lot for and only get to shoot it a few times each year. I have a hard time seeing logic in arguing over an opinion. If these guns were unsafe or you need a gunsmith degree to clean and operate then I would agree but this is not the case. I know other gun makers out there make better guns, but simple construction is something this gun has going for itself.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

SLG,
If you are happy with Tikka's, I'm tickled to death! Some day, if you are in my neck of the woods, come on over, and I'll demonstrate the features of a superior designed HUNTING rifle!

OHH!! I just remembered one feature that Horsager left out! A Model 70 blocks the FIRING PIN, when on BOTH of the safety positions. Unlike a Ruger Mark II, which even though it has a three position safety, only blocks the firing pin on the rearward most position. The Mark II does not block the firing pin in the middle position, which is the position one would use to unload the rifle. The Kimber, I don't know about. The rest of 'em, fuhget about it!!


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

Invector,

The original question was "Why Buy Anything Besides Tikka?". Some of us are just giving our honest opinions!  I hope you are not including me in the category of one of those who wants to rule the site? If you look at my post count, you may reconsider! 

Where I live, a SS T3 with camo stock is US$800. That is a lotta money, for a cheap rifle. (Lord forgive me for saying that.) For that kinda money, a lot of options open up. I have seen Kimber Montana's go for $900, out of the same store! I recently paid $929 for a Remington 700 Sendero SF II (out of the same store). The T3 is not even remotely in the category of those rifles. You could also buy a stainless Classic Featherweight Model 70 for around that price, even at today's inflated prices for Model 70's. For me, it is a no-brainer.

You may feel differently. And that is OK! And, yes, I know, there are cheaper T3's, but the stainless camo one comes closest to the kind of rifles I buy. If I wanted a darn good cheap rifle, the Savage would be my choice, but that's just me! Have a great day!   

:beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not ripping on Tikka, I think they're a fine rifle. I was merely answering the original question as to why I haven't bought any Tikka's. If given my druthers I opt for the features stated in my 1st post. Of the 3 SS Classic Winchester 70's I have only 1 of them has cost me more that what a new Tikka costs, The 375 H&H. That pricing includes adding McMillan stocks to the 270Win and 300Win. I bought the rifles used, found one McMillan on sale and fanagled a bit for the other stock. The 375 H&H ran me right at $800 after re-stocking with an HS precision stock. It's not all about what you spend. My buddies Sako 75 that he paid $1100 for doesn't give me the droolies either. Much rather have a McMillan stocked Model 70 SS Classic, just my preferrence. As for the Kimber, I wanted a very light rifle. CRF, 3 position safety, fixed blade ejector are fringe benefits. To bring the Tikka up to snuff with a similar quality synthetic stock would cost more in the long run. Add Pilars and glass to a McMillan edge and you'll have $650ish into the stock alone, and that's what it'd take for a stock of similar quality as the factory Kimber handle. You'd then have nearly $1200 into a Tikka T-3 without glass. A Kimber Montana off the shelf is under $1100 if you're in a hurry and they can be gotten for close to $900 if you're willing to look a little.

The triggers in Winchester, Kimber, and Tikka are adjustable right from the factory and I can do them all myself, that point is moot. None is really easier than another, they're all pretty simple. I also prefer a wider trigger.

I also like a 90 degree bolt throw. I had an A-bolt, shot a few Steyer's, Weatherby's, Tikka's, Sako 75's, Sauers, Colt Sauers, Nikko Golden Eagle, Kleingunther, (the list could go on, you get the point) and I have a tendancy to lift too far and bind the bolt, that's most prevelant for me while shooting Weatherby's and A-Bolts (older BBR too).

A rather long post that gives a very small peek into how I've developed a few of my preferrences.


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

my brother shoots a 84m kimber .243, not impressed with kimber, and he is upset with his 1037.00 kimber he paid. the 3rd and 4th immediate shot goes 3" out unconsistant. he is selling it on guns america to buy a tikka. we have just had good luck with tikkas, some guys have better luck with savages, remingtons, ruger, ect. always shoot what works for you.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

there you go. that why you can buy something besides a tikka, personnal taste, if you don't like the rifle, odds are you want shoot it well. i just don't like the feel of the tikka. i only held one, and when i pulled the plastic clip out i decieded that was it i'm not getting one. i don't know if all tikkas are made with alot of plastic or not???? and if it shoots as well as you say maybe remington needs to step it up???????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

mudstud, I did not know Sako was owned by Baretta, thanks for the info. As for Tikka I have a great curiosity about guns. I have heard good and bad . My nephews 25-06 grouped about 3 inches, so he sent it back. He is left handed and they didn't have one on hand so they called and asked if they could send him a Sako. Now that is warranty. I have other 223's but the Tika varmint has been calling my name. I don't know why I should bother, I have a Winchester Featherweight that I worked over and it groups ¼ inch. Still it is a brand I have never owned and I can't get my mind off it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> WHY BUY ANYTHING ELSE BESIDES TIKKA?


Cause Savage is betterer.  At least IMNSHO. :lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

the only reason to not buy a tikka is if your young, stupid and don't know any better


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

If I wanted an economy rifle that could shoot moa all day I would buy a savage. Spend the extra money and get a Sako with some nice wood.


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

sorry caribukiller, i am stupid, i cant even read post corectly.


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

your right, i read it wrong


----------



## Nate P (Jun 1, 2004)

Maybe you should re-read his post. It says there is no reason to NOT buy a Tikka. Maybe you should read things a little closer before you start calling people names there genius.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have looked at the Tikka many times and it is tempting. The only problem for me is that the fit and feel is just not there.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

the last one i was talking about myself, when i bought my 223 i had never heard of tikka so i bought a ruger and opps i wrote that wrong


----------



## filoman (Jan 30, 2007)

Tikka :
For starters, The synthetic stock is not the best. But one of the best ! I have read many articles on how well made the Tikka stocks are. 
One of the best barrels made. They ARE Sako barrels. The same ones as on Sako's. Made in the same factory.
They are well balanced. And the T-3 addressed the issue some have with "the correct feel".
As for controlled round feed. Ya in the worst of conditions they could have the ege (if you where on your back trying to load another round). Hum. push rd. feed seems to work well for the US MILITARY. As a matter of fact how many of you out their have ever had a round fall out while hunting (or in the tough world of the shooting range).
Tikka's are one of the best made and priced rifles out their ! And keep in mind competition makes for a better product. Domestic or not !
If you want to be brand loyal fine, but no need to knock something good.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

filo,
I don't really think I've been knocking Tikka's. Just trying to 'splain why I prefer something different. But, I can knock Tikka's. Try this on for size.

1.) One size fits all action.
2.) Plastic triggerguard.
3.) Plastic bolt shroud.
4.) Detachable box magazine
5.) Plastic detachable box magazine.
6.) Ridiculously small port.

There, that oughta stir the pot a little!


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

filoman said:


> Tikka :
> For starters, The synthetic stock is not the best. But one of the best ! I have read many articles on how well made the Tikka stocks are.
> One of the best barrels made. They ARE Sako barrels. The same ones as on Sako's. Made in the same factory.
> They are well balanced. And the T-3 addressed the issue some have with "the correct feel".
> ...


 WELL SAID!!


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

well i guess the only reason not to buy i tikka is if you have $1600 to buy a sako 85


----------



## filoman (Jan 30, 2007)

1) One size fits all -True
2) Plastic trigger guard- Just as tough as some of the cheap metallic crap. O I guess glocks suck.
3) Plastic bolt shroud-So
4) Detachable box mag.- I prefer, easy and safe to load and unload.
5) just as tough as metal.
6) Small port- True, but not a big deal with a DETACHABLE box mag. When unloading.

Plastics are not a bad thing. They are light,quiet,cheap and can be made into shapes not easily done with metal.
The only point you make is one size. If you are referring to action, ya I would love to see a short action. But as their popularity grows so will the changes.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> > Baretta rifles
> 
> 
> ?????? arn't Tikka made by Saco?


 Sako made in finnland imported by berreta


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

small port? yes Know why? look at savages awesome long range precision varmint rifle with the left side port, tack driver, smaller port more rigid action improved accuracy but personal prefernce is also important if you have fingers the size of a snickers bar ya you might have trouble with a tight port or arthritis but one thing for sure dont knock it if youve held it in a store with your ego maxing out and your hard-on for a rifle you think is the only guns worth buying in the way cause the day a mass production rifle comes out that is perfect for everyone with no flaws i dont care how much it costs ill buy it as for the plastic mag its pretty tough i had an empty mag in my cago pocket an feel on it climbing rocks and she was just fine i weigh 250# and it was about -4 airtemp. once again PERSONAL PREFERENCE!! :beer:


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

mudstud

couldn't agree more, i don't know from personnal experence about the tikkas, i never owned one, i did hold one once and that was all i needed to do. i would rather buy an american action and have a rifle built here in the states, that would out shoot a tikka before i spent the money for a bunch of pastic. the only reason tikka shoots half way good , is because sako bailed them out, so time ago. remington??? has anyone bailed them out??? maybe so i don't know but they are a well proven rifle. after many years my grandchildren might say the same thing about tikkas, but i'm shooting now. not many years from now. tikka might prove itself in the field now, but for many years that has yet to be proven. i'll stick with works for a long time. :beer:


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

swampfox said:


> mudstud
> 
> couldn't agree more, i don't know from personnal experence about the tikkas, i never owned one, i did hold one once and that was all i needed to do. i would rather buy an american action and have a rifle built here in the states, that would out shoot a tikka before i spent the money for a bunch of pastic. the only reason tikka shoots half way good , is because sako bailed them out, so time ago. remington??? has anyone bailed them out??? maybe so i don't know but they are a well proven rifle. after many years my grandchildren might say the same thing about tikkas, but i'm shooting now. not many years from now. tikka might prove itself in the field now, but for many years that has yet to be proven. i'll stick with works for a long time. :beer:


 AS YOU SAID, " I DONT KNOW FROM PERSONNAL EXPERIENCE ABOUT TIKKA'S". though i do, ive owned remingtons, i own 3 weatherbys, 2 ruger, model 70, many more, and now on my 3rd tikka. tiika out shoots everything i have, and will last just as long as any rifle made. ill die before my tiika will!!! i understand its easy to rant about something you do not own. some rifle owners are just slow catching up with the times and trying new rifles. kinda like some guys still use quaker state oil, zippo lighters, or still wears old spice. and believes its the only way to go.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

all i'm trying to say, my personnel opinion, if i was going to spend that kind of money, i would get something better, i'm sure tikka is a good rifle, but it's not the best, face it. i don't know somebody tell me, what actions do most of the match shooters use, to build a rifle???? i would go as far to say it's not a tikka action. and if your not going to be match shooting, just hunting, their are other more proven rifles, that out do the tikka. what is a 1/2" difference when your shooting a deer? and if your going for the best shooting rifle it's not the tikka. and thats why you buy something else besides a tikka.


----------



## filoman (Jan 30, 2007)

swamp fox,
your correct. You must not have personal experience or knowledge in ref. to Tikkas. They are an old co. And have great respect in Europe. Sako didn't save Tikka ! Tikka was a plus for Sako, a wise decision that has paid off well. 
Tikkas are modern not cheap. A big difference !!! 
O and as for Remington. They are selling Eastern European and Turkish made rifles and take a look at their newest rifles M-98 actions made in Europe (BAIL OUT).
Remington is or was on the verge of going the way of Winchester. And for the same reasons. O and remember this. When Remington overtook Winchester. It was the more modern (CHEAPER) 700 action over the model 70. All the girls cried back then also. the rest is history.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

another good thing about plastic is that it doesn't frost burn you in the cold


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

listen guys, i'm new to all this it probably shows, with my knowledge of history. i feel the same way SLG does, i shot alot rifles before i got a rem. M700 and i saw the improvement right away, i am shooting a 3/4" group at 200yrds with factory ammo. the 700 to me has proven itself in the field and on the range, most people i talk to about building a rifle tell me to go with the 700 action, that hast to meen something. i've seen many 700 and 70 rifles shoot out the same bullet holes at 200yrds, i guess the reason i feel the way i do is because i haven't seen a tikka do it. someone could probably show me a pic to prove me wrong. i'm not trying to be difficult but tikka didn't help sako any, i agree they are not cheap, but i strongly agree they are not the best.


----------



## filoman (Jan 30, 2007)

swamp fox,
I'm not a Tikka, Tikka, Tikka guy. I don't even own one. I've shot many. And I've hunted with them. Its just a good nice rifle, price or not.
As I said in an earlier thread. I'm a law enf./military guy. I have lots of time with the 700 action. As a matter of fact. In the earlier thread I gave the model 700 its dues by stating its the action of choice for the military/police. :beer: 
I just don't like to see guys rip on things without any thought. no hard feelings I hope.


----------



## filoman (Jan 30, 2007)

swamp fox,
I'm not a Tikka, Tikka, Tikka guy. I don't even own one. I've shot many. And I've hunted with them. Its just a good nice rifle, price or not.
As I said in an earlier thread. I'm a law enf./military guy. I have lots of time with the 700 action. As a matter of fact. In the earlier thread I gave the model 700 its dues by stating its the action of choice for the military/police. 
I just don't like to see guys rip on things without any thought. no hard feelings I hope.


----------



## filoman (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry posted twice.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

man, no hard feelings at all, i've learned alot talking to you guys, and sometimes i'll need to be put in my place. i just got alot of issues with the tikka i need to settle before i'll consider owning one. i guess i'll always be a diehard remington 700 guy. i want go into detail why. :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If Tikka offered a model with a much thinner pistol grip and a stock contoured to get my front (left) hand much closer to the barrel/action and the stock wasn't injection molded I'd seriously consider one. I'd prefer a blind magazine as well. I'd also prefer that the recoil lug is permanently attached to the barreled action.


----------



## filoman (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been kinda looking at the CZ's myself, but their a little to heavy and they only make a long action and no stainless steel. I also want to wait and see what the new Ruger trigger system turns out to be.


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

caribukiller said:


> another good thing about plastic is that it doesn't frost burn you in the cold


 thats for sure, i was in northern sk deer hunting at the end of november couple years back, was resting my finger on the metal trigger guard of my weatherby fibermark while watching a buck , all the sudden, i thought my finger was on fire!!!


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

you know what would be good is a rubber coated bold handle and trigger


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I havent heard one thing about trigger pull, creap or overall performance of that.

LET Me attest to theTikka trigger < I LOVE IT!!!
My A-bolt is good, but Tikka's is fantastic in my opinion.


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

the tikka trigger is the best ive ever felt. i cannot understand all the great things you hear about this tikke trigger, why cannot large company like ruger do the same? i love the feel of the m77, but the trigger is the worst. i believe some companys are so stubborn, and will not learn from each other! i should write to ruger and tell them to place a tikka trigger in there rifle and watch your sales climb. obvious these large companys do not read forums!!! look at auto mfr's, they learn from each other, and try to take someone elses design and make it better.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

SLG said:


> the tikka trigger is the best ive ever felt. i cannot understand all the great things you hear about this tikke trigger, why cannot large company like ruger do the same? i love the feel of the m77, but the trigger is the worst. i believe some companys are so stubborn, and will not learn from each other! i should write to ruger and tell them to place a tikka trigger in there rifle and watch your sales climb. obvious these large companys do not read forums!!! look at auto mfr's, they learn from each other, and try to take someone elses design and make it better.


You should have felt the triggers on Remington, Winchester, and Ruger back years ago. Remington regularly come with a 3 lb trigger. Now they are so afraid of court actions that many factory triggers are over 6 lbs. Liability issues scare the heck out of firearms manufacturers.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Ruger's new Hawkeye is supposed to come with a new adjustable trigger. Remington is supposed to have a new adjustable trigger (as opposed to their current adjustable trigger) out this year as well.

Tikka, Remington, Winchester, Sako, Kimber, Weatherby accumark, Vanguard, CZ, older Interarms, and Savage's accutrigger are for the most part same-same. All can be made 3# fairly easily (some are easier than others) in 15 min or so. Some can go under that 3# mark, but that's generally plenty light for most.


----------



## filoman (Jan 30, 2007)

The CZ is a single set. I think the best of all so far (factory). It may be under 3 lbs. I'm not sure, but I've fired one and the Savage trigger does not come close. And you know how they rave about the Savage system...


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

LOCAL GUN SHOP HAS SOME NEW STEHR'S HE BOUGHT FROM SHOT SHOW. BEAUTIFUL TRIGGER, BARREL, ECT. HAVE NEVER SHOT ONE, BUT IT LOOKS EXCELLENT!! NOT SURE IF I SPELLED STEHR RIGHT?


----------

